# Chanterelles???



## cocowheats (May 18, 2017)

Help


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

cocowheats said:


> Help


Looks like them, but I am no expert.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

I would say those are chantrelles


----------



## cocowheats (May 18, 2017)

I eaten em two days now and still alive without being sick. Think I'm ok


----------

